# Citizen Bezel Repairs



## iamtreebeard (Apr 4, 2005)

hi guys

i have a citizen promaster (sorry i dont know the model, its the basic quartz type). the bezel has lost its retaining clip i think and i was wandering where i could get a replacement?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Citizen UK have a phone number that Ive used (but dont have to hand ---Google) and they were very good...You could try them...









Welcome to the forum Mr Treebeard


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Welcome to the forum iamtreebeard .

The only place you will be able to find the bezel parts is Citizen directly.


----------



## iamtreebeard (Apr 4, 2005)

thanks for replying so quickly, i found their number online and they can indeed repair the watch.

thanks for the help


----------

